# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Omlaag met die bloeddruk!!

## evitalien

Wereldwijd lijden ruim 100 miljoen mensen aan een te hoge bloeddruk. Van alle hart- en vaatziekten is dit de meest voorkomende klacht. Het is een wijdverspreide epidemie. De werkelijke oorzaak van een hoge bloeddruk worden nog helemaal niet begrepen.

*Medicijnen*
De reguliere geneeskunde geeft toe dat bij 90% van de patiënten met een hoge bloeddruk de oorzaak niet bekend is. Met medicijnen worden de symptomen bestreden. Beta-blockers, diuretica (plaspillen) en andere hoge bloeddruk medicijnen worden voorgeschreven zonder de onderliggende oorzaak (het onwillekeurig samentrekken van een bloedvat) te behandelen. 

*Cellulaire geneeskunde*
Cellulaire geneeskunde is een geneeskunde die zich gespecialiseerd heeft wat er zich allemaal in onze cellen afspeelt. Hierdoor krijgen we meer inzicht in het ontstaan, de preventie en een adequate behandeling van een te hoge bloeddruk. De belangrijkste oorzaak van hypertensie is een chronische tekort aan essentiële voedingsstoffen in de miljoenen cellen van onze slagader vaatwanden. Door deze tekorten aan voedingsstoffen zullen de wanden aanspannen en verdikken. De bloedvaten worden als het ware star en de kunnen hun functie minder goed uitoefenen, waardoor er een verhoogde bloeddruk ontstaat.

----------


## Flogiston

De "cellulaire geneeskunde" is een bedenksel van de heer Rath. Zijn centrale geloof is dat je alle ernstige ziekten kunt oplossen door maar genoeg vitaminen en mineralen te slikken.

Dit geloof leidt tot gevaarlijke adviezen. Zo beweert de heer Rath dat hij _alle_ vormen van kanker kan genezen, ook kanker die in een zeer vergevorderd stadium is. Hij blijft maar doorgaan met mensen verleiden de chemotherapie en andere behandelingen vaarwel te zeggen. Dit ondanks het feit dat hij nog nooit iemand heeft kunnen helpen met zijn methode.

Ook van AIDS beweert de heer Rath dat hij het kan genezen met vitaminen en mineralen. Ook in dit geval heeft hij nog niet één patiënt kunnen helpen, maar hij blijft zijn beweringen verkondigen.

Voor de hoge bloeddruk waar het hier om gaat, geldt hetzelfde. De heer Rath past wederom zijn wonder-recept toe. Maar denk nu eens na: als het zo eenvoudig zou zijn, dan zou hij toch heel makkelijk kunnen laten zien dat zijn methode helpt? Beste lezer, ik vraag u: waarom heeft hij dat dan nog nooit gedaan?

Nog een vraag: waarom beweert de heer Rath dat dieren nooit een hartinfarct zouden krijgen, zoals onderaan het genoemde blog staat? In werkelijkheid kunnen ook wilde dieren een hartinfarct krijgen, zoals dit filmpje laat zien.

Toegegeven, het is wel zeldzaam dat zoiets gebeurt. Maar dat komt niet doordat dieren zoveel vitamines en mineralen slikken. Integendeel, dieren hebben eerder een tekort aan vitamines en mineralen dan mensen! De werkelijke oorzaak is dat dieren veel bewegen en niet elke dag urenlang op een stoel zitten. Je ziet hetzelfde bij mensen: mensen die veel bewegen, elke dag opnieuw, krijgen zelden een hartinfarct. Ook zonder dat ze de dure vitamines en mineralen van de heer Rath slikken.

Als je jezelf wilt beschermen tegen hoge bloeddruk, pas dan je leefstijl aan. Ja, dat is moeilijker dan de pilletjes van wondergenezer Rath te slikken, want je moet aan jezelf werken. Maar het is echt de enige manier om gezonder en vitaler te worden. Niet alleen je bloeddruk, ook alle andere lichaamsfuncties zullen ervan verfrissen. Zelfs je geestelijke functioneren zal verbeteren als je aan je leefstijl werkt. Daar kunnen de wonderpilletjes van de heer Rath nooit tegenop!

----------

